

Python Enums on Crack, Part II - andrewcooke
http://www.acooke.org/cute/PythonEnum0.html

======
JeffJenkins
Here's one of the main discussion threads from python-ideas about adding
enums:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!searchin/pytho...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!searchin/python-
ideas/enum/python-ideas/OfG-Q0SBgxU/25DDOAx-Ni0J)

It goes into a lot of detail about why it's so hard for an enum type to be all
things for all people.

